# Meet Mr. Crumb and for you toy breed experts what breed?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So back in January this itty bitty dog shows up at our house. I took him in for the night as i did not want this little guy freezing told the kids no were not keeping him. Over the next week we put adds up and went to the pound to see if he belongs to anyone. He did not and they told me he is a 5 yr old nurtured Toy chihuahua. I thought he was a baby papillon. So we got attached decided to keep to little guy. And we picked to name Mr. Crumb as he was soooo small lol. He has fit in nicely to the family but hates visitors lol. About June i noticed what look like testicles and i started thinking maybe the pound guessed his age out wrong as he acts like a puppy and being his testicle took so long to drop would be a sign he is younger. We took him to a vet for the first time yesterday to get him a flea pill. The staff was awesome even thought he bit 1 lady . They guessed his age to 5 months being as long as we had him and being he seams to have some defects like his lower jaw is to small. We all decided he was about 9 months old. They also thought he had papillon in him. What makes this so sad is he was just a puppy when dumped  Where guessing He was a Christmas present that did not work out or the breeder seeing his defects dumped him. Just so said that someone would trow a little 1 pound puppy out on a cold winter night. I do believe he would have died from the weather or something would have killed him had we not found him. He is a part of our family and we love our little 3 pound killer dog lol. And he is the most unique dog we owned. We never owned anything smaller the 15 pounds and his tongue sticks out because of his jaw know who would dump such a unique special dog. The biggest fear is what will vet bill be like as ive herd toy breeds are a very expensive dog to keep. Definitely something we would have not picked out for a family dog. But he is a gift from god and so we will care for him the best we can.
So for all you guys that know the toy breeds do you think papillon, chihuahua or a mix of the 2 or something different? Pics of him in the next post.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## DixieDarlin (Jun 11, 2013)

He is adorable! You're so lucky! I guess he chose you to be his owner 
I would definitely guess long hair chihuahua or Papillon or a mix of both.
Good luck with him!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Definitely Papillon mix... but with what I'm not sure... chihuahua perhaps?


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

looks like a long haired chihuahua by looking at the face to me I have to short haired ones


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

This is the pic Meant to post. He is super cute and I find it very hard some could just dump him. I think he has papillon in him. Last I seem chihuahua don't have that head shape or eyes. But if he has genetic defects It could be messing with his looks. Not matter what he is he has a home. I was just wounding what others thought as I've never seen a papillon in person.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

What an adorable little dog! Looks like a Chihuahua/ Papillon mix to me too, Amanda


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

TiffofMo said:


> This is the pic Meant to post. He is super cute and I find it very hard some could just dump him. I think he has papillon in him. Last I seem chihuahua don't have that head shape or eyes. But if he has genetic defects It could be messing with his looks. Not matter what he is he has a home. I was just wounding what others thought as I've never seen a papillon in person.


Apple-headed chihuahuas have this head shape...too many backyard breeders have given us the more common "deer headed" chihuahua. Look up some show quality chihuahuas...much cuter than what you're used to.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol Mr. Crumb, he is very very lucky. It makes me stick that people just dump animals like that.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Pap cross would be my guess too. He's adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Aww! He is a real cutie


----------



## CaprineDream (Aug 22, 2014)

Papillion and longhaired chihuahua would be my guesses, he's a little cutie!


----------

